# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Oorzaak gevonden langdurige depressie laag serotoninegehalte

## Hawken37

Hoi allemaal,

Ik schrijf hier dit bericht omdat ik al sinds 2010 me niet zo lekker voel. Eind 2010 heb ik enorme stress ervaren na het switchen tussen 3 studies en een werklast waar ik niet goed mee om kon gaan plus bezigheden die te maken hadden met conspiracys dat de boel nog intenser maakte. De tijd hierna ervoer ik een constante druk in me hoofd en ik kan hierbij niet helder nadenken en dingen onthouden. In mijn gezicht voel ik een soort van geschokt gevoel alles tintelt ook. Ik ervaar hartkloppingen en verlies soms urine. Daarnaast lijkt het ook alsof ik alles instinctief doe.

Opletten gedurende college is vrijwel onmogelijk, ik dwing mezelf om dan gewoon hard op te letten tot de hoofdpijn er in schiet en de tic in mijn oren begint op te komen, dat is voor mij een signaal om rustiger aan te doen. Ik ben een 4e jaars universitair student ik ben normaal gesproken slim en welbesproken. Maar dit heeft mij echt helemaal neergehaald 2 jaar lang is het elke dag een worsteling geweest om normaal te kunnen doen. Ik heb nooit gedacht dat het aan iets fysisch lag. Ik ben bij een psycholoog geweest en die zat maar te hameren dat ik lui en irrationeel was. Ik zat altijd te denken aan een psychologische stoornis maar dat was ook wel zo omdat het dwingen van mezelf me om door te gaan me volgens mij ook lichtelijk manisch heeft gemaakt(met waanideen overmezelf). Mede gevolg van het niet helder na kunnen denken en ongeveer 10 denkfouten gaande weg te maken niet te vergeten de ontzettende irrationele gedachtes die gepaard gingen. 

Nadat ik iets gelezen had over een laag serotoninegehalte (ik heb dit vast en zeker al eens een keer eerder gelezen) begon nu pas anno 2012, nu ik wat rustiger ben en het niet meer zo erg is, het kwartje eindelijk te vallen.

Probleem is nu dat ik via de huisarts door werd gezonden om met een psychiater in contact te komen maar om de een of andere reden is het aanmeldingsproces niet goed verlopen waardoor ik nog eens minimaal 3 weken moet wachten om weer aan de beurt te komen. Dus mijn vraag aan jullie is of jullie alternatieven zijn zonder medicatie(antidepressiva) om hier weer boven op te komen. Ik loop hier al zo lang mee rond ik schaam me hier ook voor omdat ik gewend ben altijd scherp en een voorbeeld te zijn voor de rest. Ik heb altijd grote dromen gehad en was altijd sociaal maar afgelopen twee jaar is dit zowat verdwenen. Nu ben ik op het punt gekomen dat het echt genoeg is geweest ik kan dit ook niet langer ontkennen het heeft echt al genoeg kapot gemaakt.. vrienden mn relaties met familie en daten sexueel en nog veel meer. Hopelijk kunnen jullie mij hiermee helpen. 

V

----------


## sietske763

hoi,
als je serotinine gehalte niet goed is, heb je AD nodig, AD regelt de serotinine huishouding.
als je liever iets natuurlijks wil gebruiken, kan je st. janskruid proberen en/of lichttherapie, die lamp is al voor 100 euro te koop.
en vit D slikken....vooral in de winter.

waarschuwing; st janskruid mag beslist niet samen mer AD gebruikt worden....er moet geloof ik zelfs iets van 2 weken tussen deze middelen zitten,
als je uiteindelijk wel AD moet hebben, moet je psych vertellen dat je st janskruid slikt. (als je dat doet )

sterkte (van een AD slikker)
sietske

----------


## sofia123

ik herken mezelf hier in, ik heb het opgelost met L tryptofaan, en af en toe een beetje wiet om me rustig te maken. Ik raad dit eigenlijk niet aan, ookal heeft het me geholpen. Gewoon omdat ik bang ben dat mensen het gaan misbruiken of gaan overdosen. Vooral bij l tryptofaan, het is gevaarlijk om daar meer dan 1 pil van te nemen.

----------


## mikebroersen84

Hallo Hawken, wat een vervelende situatie. Ik zou niet gelijk uitgaan van serotonine als oorzaak. Een psycholoog die zegt dat je lui en irrationeel bent lijkt me sowieso niet goed! Heb je al eens een ander geprobeerd?

----------

